# Robleda-Cervantes



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia amigos!
Tenho seguido com curiosidade as previsões para esta localidade e é surpreendente as temperaturas baixas que regista. Qual será a razão?

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/robleda-cervantes-id49179


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

Altitude?


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:26)

remember disse:


> Altitude?


1019 m,


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

Por isso é que eu acho estranho pois com essa atitude não deveria ser muito favorável para inversões térmicas... É localidades bem perto tem temperaturas bem mais elevadas.


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

Eu perguntei por altitude no sentido de pensar ser esse o causador dessas mínimas... Carreguei no link que deixaste e visualizei logo a altura!


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2017 às 11:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por isso é que eu acho estranho pois com essa atitude não deveria ser muito favorável para inversões térmicas... É localidades bem perto tem temperaturas bem mais elevadas.



Pois quanto a isso já ultrapassa os meus conhecimentos  terás que esperar por alguém, pensei que fosse da altitude!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2017 às 11:34)

Ahhhh, é a estação de Sanábria, logo a norte de Bragança.
É a conjugação entre a altitude e o facto de ficar em zona de vale.

Já fiz por 2 vezes férias curtas a meio de setembro junto ao lago de Sanábria. Nas duas ocasiões fiz praia lagunar , entre os 25 e os 30ºC de dia, mas de noite o aquecimento estava ligado nas habitações. Porquê? Simplesmente porque de noite o frio era tremendo, próximo ou abaixo de 0ºC.
Naquela zona, em dias de céu limpo, a amplitude térmica é brutal.


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ahhhh, é a estação de Sanábria, logo a norte de Bragança.
> É a conjugação entre a altitude e o facto de ficar em zona de vale.
> 
> Já fiz por 2 vezes férias curtas a meio de setembro junto ao lago de Sanábria. Nas duas ocasiões fiz praia lagunar , entre os 25 e os 30ºC de dia, mas de noite o aquecimento estava ligado nas habitações. Porquê? Simplesmente porque de noite o frio era tremendo, próximo ou abaixo de 0ºC.
> Naquela zona, em dias de céu limpo, a amplitude térmica é brutal.



Estive perto lol


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2017 às 18:35)

Ainda hoje a estação foi aos *-9.3 ºc.





*
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...cle&l=2766E&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura
*
*
Sim, é uma zona impressionante no que toca á produção de frio, notem como pelas 23 horas já estavam quase *-5ºc* 

Já lá estive em pleno Inverno, com céu limpo, e posso dizer que a descida de temperatura é simplesmente brutal  após o pôr do sol.

Pelas 8 da noite já havia geada forte e gelo.. e estariam uns -3 ou -4 

Não sei qual é o record de mínima da estação, mas eu arrisco abaixo dos* -17ºc  *


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2017 às 19:57)

Agora não consigo encontrar o valor exato, mas tenho ideia que o mínimo absoluto da Puebla é da ordem de -20ºC ou -21ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

Então se da Puebla são - 21 em Robleda deve ser bem menos... Aliás parece - me uma das localidades mais frias da Península


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2017 às 23:00)

Falando nesses registos coloco aqui uma imagem do google earth que pode explicar em grande parte os ditos registos tremendamente gélidos.
O vale do rio Tera onde está a estação nem é nada de especial em termos de desnível e declive, isto mostra que para além de ser uma zona bem fria, recebe muito ar frio que é canalizado pela densa rede hidrográfica, acho que é de longe o factor chave para tamanho arrefecimento nocturno.
A própria área verde também ajuda muito a gerar frio.


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

Recupero lo que escribí hace 7 años en este tópico: Climatología Básica de la Comarca de Sanabria:

"Me he decidido a abrir este topic porque Sanabria es una comarca zamorana a la que guardo un especial cariño y a la que me unen numerosos lazos familiares. No falta la vez que vaya a mi pueblo (Figueruela de Arriba) y me escape algún día a la vecina comarca, bien sea a casa de mis tios y primos en Hermisende o bien a hacer rutas variopintas. Asimismo es una comarca muy querida y visitada por los portugueses (sobre todo los de la zona nororiental) debido a sus múltiples atractivos (nieve, bosques, ríos, lagunas, paisajes, montañas, el Lago y sus playitas para el verano...) y a la cercanía que presenta. Si a todo ello le unimos una climatología de lo más entretenida obtenemos un cóctel perfecto para que pueda resultar un topic interesante.

Y ahora sin entretenernos más vamos al lío. Lo dividiré en dos: régimen de temperaturas y régimen de precipitaciones. Para ello cuento con tres estaciones oficiales del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (al que pertenece AEMET) con series largas y recientes bastante representativas de tres de los cuatro sectores en los que podríamos dividir los 1.216 kilómetros cuadrados de la comarca sanabresa: penillanura, valles del entorno montañoso, media montaña y alta montaña.

Para la penillanura (que no es otra cosa que el grande y ancho valle del Tera) utilizamos la estación de Puebla de Sanabria a 960 msnm con una serie larga y reciente 1961-2003; para los valles del entorno montañoso la estación de San Sebastián situada a caballo entre Ourense y Zamora a 1160 msnm y con serie 1961-2001; y para la media montaña la estación de Presa Cárdena a 1600 msnm con una serie de 1961-2003. Para la alta montaña sanabresa (1800-2127 msnm en Peña Trevinca) no contamos con estaciones de serie larga, reciente, fiable y representativa del entorno dominante, pero la anterior nos puede dar una idea de lo que acontece por allá arriba.


RÉGIMEN DE TEMPERATURAS

Comenzamos con las zonas más bajas y para ello, como ya se ha comentado, usamos la estación de *Puebla de Sanabria* (960 msnm. 1961-2003):


- Media aritmética de las temperaturas en ºC:

Enero......... 2,4
Febrero...... 3,7
Marzo........ 6,1
Abril........... 7,9
Mayo..........11,3
Junio...........15,3
Julio........... 18,0
Agosto........17,5
Septiembre...14,6
Octubre...... 10,2
Noviembre.... 5,8
Diciembre..... 3,2
Año............. 9,7


- Media de las temperaturas por estaciones en ºC:

Primavera... 8,4
Verano.......16,9
Otoño........10,2
Invierno......3,1


- Temperaturas medias de las máximas y las mínimas en los meses extremos en ºC:

T.M.MAX. del mes más cálido...27,0
T.M.MIN. del mes más frío.......-2,3


- Temperaturas medias de las máximas absolutas en ºC:

T.M. en agosto de las máximas absolutas.. 32,8
T.M. anual de las máximas absolutas........ 33,7


- Temperaturas medias de las mínimas absolutas en ºC:

T.M. en enero de las mínimas absolutas.. -9,2
T.M. anual de las mínimas absolutas.......-11,0


- Período frío o de heladas (en meses): 9


- Período cálido (en meses): 0 


- Clasificación climática de Papadakis

Tipo de invierno: av (Avena fresco)
Tipo de verano: t (Triticum menos cálido)
Régimen térmico: Pa (Patagoniano) 


- Temperatura mínima absoluta:

Bueno, este tema es complejo puesto que no dispongo del dato concreto. En mi búsqueda somera la temperatura más baja que he podido encontrar para esta estación son los -15,2 ºC del 16 de enero de 1945, pero estoy seguro de que esa no es su mínima absoluta. Para ello me baso en que por ejemplo (y sin rebuscar mucho en otras olas de frío) en enero de 1971 se alcanzaron en zonas menos frías para las mínimas absolutas (entre paréntesis pongo la temperatura media anual de las mínimas absolutas de cada estación: T.M.A.MIN.A.; y junto a la altitud de la estación el período para el que esta calculado dicha media anual) de la provincia de Zamora temperaturas como éstas (y puede que ni siquiera se trate de las mínimas absolutas de siempre para esos lugares):

Otero de Bodas (836 msnm; 1970-2003): -22,0 ºC (4 de enero de 1971); (T.M.A.MIN.A. -8,0 ºC)
Villardeciervos (864 msnm; 1966-2003): -21,5 ºC (3 de enero de 1971); (T.M.A.MIN.A. -10,3 ºC)
Santa María de Valverde (734 msnm; 1969-1980): -21,0 ºC (4 de enero de 1971); (T.M.A.MIN.A. -9,8 ºC)
Tapioles (691 msnm; 1967-2003): -17,5 ºC (enero de 1971); (T.M.A.MIN.A. -8,8 ºC)

Exactamente lo mismo sucede para otras localidades leonesas (a menor altitud que Puebla) no serranas y cercanas a a La Carballeda: mínimas de -20 ºC o más frías aún.
Asimismo también me viene a la cabeza diciembre de 2001. En Navidad estuve en mi pueblo y recuerdo perfectamente cómo mi tío, destinado en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Puebla y al que esperábamos por la mañana se retraso unas cuantas horas. Luego cuando llegó nos contó la odisea: las temperaturas habían sido tan bajas que había sido imposible arrancar el coche. Los aditivos al diesel se habían transformado en una pasta densísima por el frío en el depósito y hubo que hacer una fogata para calentarlo, licuarlo y poder arrancar. La temperatura exterior según el termómetro del coche era de -22 ºC (según mi tío marcaba bien).


- Temperatura máxima absoluta

No dispongo del dato concreto. Lo más que he podido encontrar es una referencia en un libro sobre el medio físico de Sanabria de 37,2 ºC. Ignoro la fiabilidad del valor. Mejor tenerlo en cuarentena.



La siguiente estación es la de *San Sebastián* (1160 msnm. 1961-2001), situada a caballo entre las provincias de Ourense y Zamora en el valle del río Bibei. Aguas arriba está la localidad de Porto (1220 msnm), algo más fría que la citada estación, con medias aritméticas de las temperaturas en enero, febrero y diciembre en el entorno de los 0 ºC. Un valle notablemente frío y muy nivoso. De esta estación no tengo todo el elenco de datos extremos y productos asociados, a cambio adjunto las medias de las máximas y las mínimas por meses:


- Media aritmética de las temperaturas en ºC:

Enero.......... 0,5
Febrero...... 1,1
Marzo........ 3,2
Abril........... 4,7
Mayo.......... 8,4
Junio...........13,2
Julio........... 16,7
Agosto........16,1
Septiembre...12,4
Octubre....... 7,7
Noviembre.... 3,8
Diciembre..... 0,9
Año............. 7,4


- Media de las temperaturas máximas y mínimas mensuales y anuales en ºC

...............Máximas.... Mínimas

Enero.......... 4,2………… -3,2
Febrero...... 5,0………… -2,9
Marzo........ 7,9………… -1,5
Abril........... 9,6………… -0,2
Mayo..........13,4………… 3,4
Junio...........18,9………… 7,5
Julio........... 23,1…………10,2
Agosto........22,7………… 9,5
Septiembre..17,9………… 6,9
Octubre.......12,1………… 3,2
Noviembre... 7,5………….. 0,0
Diciembre.... 4,6…………. -2,8
Año.............12,2………... 2,5


- Media de las temperaturas por estaciones en ºC:

Primavera... 5,4
Verano.......15,3
Otoño........ 8,0
Invierno..... 0,8


- Temperaturas medias de las máximas y las mínimas en los meses extremos en ºC:

T.M.MAX. del mes más cálido...23,1
T.M.MIN. del mes más frío.......-3,2



Subimos en altura y llegamos a una estación representativa de la media montaña sanabresa: *Presa Cárdena *(1600 msnm. 1961-2003). Sus datos son:


- Media aritmética de las temperaturas en ºC:

Enero........... -1,1
Febrero........ -0,7
Marzo.......... 1,2
Abril............. 3,0
Mayo............ 6,7
Junio.............11,2
Julio............. 14,5
Agosto..........14,4
Septiembre….11,3
Octubre......... 6,6
Noviembre.... 2,5
Diciembre..... -0,1
Año............... 5,8


- Media de las temperaturas por estaciones en ºC:

Primavera... 3,6
Verano.......13,4
Otoño........ 6,8
Invierno.... -0,6


- Temperaturas medias de las máximas y las mínimas en los meses extremos en ºC:

T.M.MAX. del mes más cálido...21,4
T.M.MIN. del mes más frío.......-5,1


- Temperaturas medias de las máximas absolutas en ºC:

T.M. en julio de las máximas absolutas… 28,3
T.M. anual de las máximas absolutas.......29,7


- Temperaturas medias de las mínimas absolutas en ºC:

T.M. en enero de las mínimas absolutas…. -11,4
T.M. anual de las mínimas absolutas......... -13,8


- Período frío o de heladas (en meses): 10


- Período cálido (en meses): 0 


- Clasificación climática de Papadakis

Tipo de invierno: Ti (Triticum cálido)
Tipo de verano: P (Polar cálido (taiga))
Régimen térmico: pa (Patagoniano frío)


- Temperatura mínima absoluta:

Sucede algo parecido a lo que acontecía con Puebla de Sanabria ya que no dispongo del dato concreto. La mínima más baja que he encontrado son los -23,0 ºC del 23 de diciembre de 1963, pero no me extrañaría que hubiera mínimas inferiores (del orden de los -26 o -27 ºC). Los -30 ºC ya deberíamos dejarlos para los extensos altiplanos sanabreses por encima de los 1800 msnm y sus cubetas y hoyas frías puntuales.


-Temperatura máxima absoluta:

No dispongo del dato concreto ni ninguna otra referencia.


- Observaciones:

Esta estación está junto al lago represado de Cárdena (1565 msnm), una lámina de agua que se encuentra completamente congelada durante varios meses al año. Exactamente lo mismo sucede con los entre 40 y 50 lagos y lagunas permanentes del parque y entorno adyacente situados a cierta altitud. Evidentemente más meses de congelación cuanto mayor es la altitud. Ofrezco un dato: a mayor altitud que la laguna de Cárdena hay 35 láminas de agua permanentes en la zona tratada; y por encima de los 1300 msnm un total de 45, todas ellas se congelan en algún momento del año.

Por la zona del Cárdena bajaba una de las tres lenguas glaciares (una principal y dos secundarias) que descendían por este flanco del gran casquete o manto glaciar de las altiplanicies sanabresas (glaciar de meseta) y que se unían (más bien las dos secundarias desembocaban en la principal del Cañón del Tera) más abajo para generar la gran lengua glaciar del valle del Tera, que llegó a alcanzar más de 20 km de longitud y 500 metros de espesor. Esa gran lengua posteriormente dio lugar al famoso Lago de Sanabria, de unas 370 hectáreas de superficie y más de 50 metros de profundidad. El Lago se sitúa a 990 msnm y tiene una longitud máxima de 3,5 km por 1,6 km de anchura. Ya hablaremos de él más adelante.



Ahora empezamos con el RÉGIMEN DE PRECIPITACIONES Y EVAPOTRANSPIRACIÓN

Lo iniciamos igualmente con la estación de *Puebla de Sanabria* (960 msnm. 1961-2003):


- Precipitación media mensual en mm:

Enero........... 138
Febrero........ 111
Marzo.......... 79
Abril............. 80
Mayo............ 81
Junio............. 41
Julio............. 21
Agosto.......... 20
Septiembre… 62
Octubre.........119
Noviembre....124
Diciembre.....141
Año...............1017


- Precipitación estacional en mm:

Primavera... 240
Verano........ 82
Otoño........ 305
Invierno..... 390


- Evapotranspiración potencial en mm (Thornthwaite) 

Enero……….. 8 
Febrero…….. 13 
Marzo……… 28 
Abril……….. 40 
Mayo………. 67 
Junio……….. 94 
Julio………... 113 
Agosto……...103 
Septiembre… 74 
Octubre…….. 45 
Noviembre….. 21 
Diciembre……11

Primavera…...135 
Verano……… 310 
Otoño………. 140 
Invierno……... 32 
Anual……….. 617 


- Media de las precipitaciones máximas en 24 horas (en mm) 

Enero…… 35 
Febrero…. 27 
Marzo……25 
Abril…….. 24 
Mayo……. 24 
Junio…….. 15 
Julio……… 9 
Agosto…… 10 
Septiembre.. 25 
Octubre…... 34 
Noviembre... 33 
Diciembre… 34 
Máxima…. ...63 


- Período seco o árido (en meses): 2


- Clasificación climática de Papadakis:

Régimen de humedad: ME (Mediterráneo húmedo)
Clasificación global: Mediterráneo templado fresco



Seguimos con la de *San Sebastián* (1160 msnm. 1961-2001). No dispongo de los valores de evapotranspiración y productos pluviométricos asociados a las temperaturas:


- Precipitación media mensual en mm:

Enero........... 156
Febrero........ 142
Marzo.......... 115
Abril............. 116
Mayo............ 115
Junio............. 62
Julio............. 32
Agosto.......... 29
Septiembre… 81
Octubre.........150
Noviembre....167
Diciembre.....184
Año..............1349


- Precipitación estacional en mm:

Primavera... 346
Verano........ 123
Otoño........ 398
Invierno..... 482


- Media de las precipitaciones máximas en 24 horas (en mm) 

Enero…… 35 
Febrero…. 30 
Marzo……29 
Abril…….. 25 
Mayo……. 27 
Junio…….. 19 
Julio………14 
Agosto……13 
Septiembre.. 29 
Octubre…... 41 
Noviembre...39 
Diciembre…38 
Máxima…. ..67


Ahora *Presa Cárdena *(1600 msnm. 1961-2003):


- Precipitación media mensual en mm:

Enero........... 189
Febrero........ 154
Marzo.......... 135
Abril............. 131
Mayo............ 132
Junio............. 78
Julio............. 35
Agosto.......... 30
Septiembre… 94
Octubre.........195
Noviembre....212
Diciembre.....223
Año..............1608


- Precipitación estacional en mm:

Primavera... 398
Verano........ 143
Otoño........ 501
Invierno..... 566


- Evapotranspiración potencial en mm (Thornthwaite) 

Enero……….. 0
Febrero…….. 0 
Marzo……… 12 
Abril……….. 24 
Mayo………. 52 
Junio……….. 82 
Julio………...104 
Agosto……... 96
Septiembre… 69 
Octubre…….. 40 
Noviembre….. 15 
Diciembre……0

Primavera…... 88 
Verano……… 282 
Otoño………. 124 
Invierno……... 0 
Anual……….. 494


- Media de las precipitaciones máximas en 24 horas (en mm) 

Enero…… 41 
Febrero…. 36 
Marzo……37 
Abril…….. 30 
Mayo……. 28 
Junio…….. 24 
Julio………13 
Agosto……14 
Septiembre.. 34 
Octubre…... 48 
Noviembre...51 
Diciembre…44 
Máxima…. ..83


- Período seco o árido (en meses): 0,5


- Clasificación climática de Papadakis:

Régimen de humedad: Hu (Húmedo)
Clasificación global: Patagoniano frío húmedo


Completamos el régimen de precipitaciones con algunas estaciones pluviométricas oficiales. Empezamos por la estación de *Requejo* (1006 msnm. 1961-2003). Localidad situada en el borde de la penillanura que forman los ríos Castro (afluente del Tera) y Requejo , unos 9 km al oeste de Puebla y a pie de puerto de la vertiente oriental del Padornelo:

Requejo en invierno. Fuente: http://todosobrerequejo.blogspot.com/







- Precipitación media mensual en mm:

Enero........... 206
Febrero........ 177
Marzo.......... 135
Abril............. 122
Mayo............ 111
Junio............. 56
Julio............. 25
Agosto.......... 25
Septiembre… 83
Octubre.........172
Noviembre....189
Diciembre.....224
Año..............1525


- Precipitación estacional en mm:

Primavera... 368
Verano........ 106
Otoño........ 444
Invierno..... 607


- Media de las precipitaciones máximas en 24 horas (en mm) 

Enero…… 47 
Febrero…. 41 
Marzo……40 
Abril…….. 32 
Mayo……. 29 
Junio…….. 19 
Julio………12 
Agosto……14 
Septiembre.. 32 
Octubre…... 47 
Noviembre...48 
Diciembre…45 
Máxima…. ..83


Nótese la subida de las precipitaciones con respecto a Puebla de Sanabria, localidad situada a una altitud similar y sólo 9 km al este.

(Sigue)


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

*Pías* (980 msnm. 1963-1994). Muy cerquita del límte provincial con Ourense. Un lugar idílico.:

Vista general del valle y el pueblo






Más detalle






Fotos del usuario tanxilde en Panoramio


Precipitación media mensual en mm:

Enero........... 203
Febrero........ 199
Marzo.......... 129
Abril............. 125
Mayo............ 125
Junio............. 67
Julio............. 27
Agosto.......... 28
Septiembre… 76
Octubre.........150
Noviembre....175
Diciembre.....186
Año..............1490


- Precipitación estacional en mm:

Primavera... 379
Verano........ 122
Otoño........ 401
Invierno..... 588


- Media de las precipitaciones máximas en 24 horas (en mm)

Enero…… 42
Febrero…. 39
Marzo……34
Abril…….. 31
Mayo……. 32
Junio…….. 21
Julio………11
Agosto……13
Septiembre.. 29
Octubre…... 42
Noviembre...41
Diciembre…40
Máxima…. ..69


*Lubián* (1024 msnm. 1961-1990). Localidad situada entre las Portillas del Padornelo y La Canda (límite provincial con Ourense), muy cerca de la confluencia del río Pedro (afluente) con el Tuela (que aguas abajo "cruza" la raya por Moimenta):

Lubián en verano (foto del usuario Dácil de Panoramio)






Precipitación media mensual en mm:

Enero........... 206
Febrero........ 211
Marzo.......... 121
Abril............. 122
Mayo............ 105
Junio............. 64
Julio............. 26
Agosto.......... 24
Septiembre… 84
Octubre.........160
Noviembre....168
Diciembre.....198
Año..............1489


- Precipitación estacional en mm:

Primavera... 348
Verano........ 114
Otoño........ 412
Invierno..... 615


- Media de las precipitaciones máximas en 24 horas (en mm)

Enero…… 41
Febrero…. 43
Marzo……32
Abril…….. 26
Mayo……. 26
Junio…….. 21
Julio………11
Agosto……11
Septiembre.. 33
Octubre…... 44
Noviembre...40
Diciembre…40
Máxima…. ..74


Espero que sea de vuestro agrado


----------

